# best audio interface for Garageband?



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm recording acoustic guitar and vocals, nothing too complicated, just for my own recording and listening.

which would be the best audio interface for something simple like this? maybe in the future i'd add some drums, but for now, it'll be simple. the M-Audio MobilePre? any other brands better??


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

a used digidesign mbox would do the trick. the pre-amps are actually acceptable. (and it comes w/ software).

presonus has a lot of great low-cost options as well.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Depending on budget, and how soon you might upgrade to more inputs....

I would look at the Apogee Duet (Apogee Electronics: Products: Duet)
for a 2 channel in or,

Motu 828, traveller or mini
(MOTU.com - Welcome to MOTU)

for more channels.

Z.


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

parksung said:


> i'm recording acoustic guitar and vocals, nothing too complicated, just for my own recording and listening.
> 
> which would be the best audio interface for something simple like this? maybe in the future i'd add some drums, but for now, it'll be simple. the M-Audio MobilePre? any other brands better??


Canada Computers - Sound Cards/Digital Audio > External/Mobile Audio Interfaces : M-Audio FireWire Audiophile 4-in/6-out FireWire Audio/MIDI Interface 4 x 6 24-bit/96kHz I/O, S/PDIF digital I/O w/ PCM, AC-3, and DTS support .


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

gggfff - good post. that's a great price.


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

If you are using a mic, get the Firewire Solo since it has an XLR input. The 1/4" input is also on the front, making it easier to plug in and record direct. 

Canada Computers - Sound Cards/Digital Audio > External/Mobile Audio Interfaces : M-Audio FireWire Solo FireWire Mobile Audio Interface For Songwriter/Guitarists.


----------



## feggymango (Oct 14, 2004)

Your not going to get a better price/value deal than the Duet right now-it is amazing how much the cost of this kind of technology has fallen over the past 10 years. Great time to be into recording


----------



## FireStopGuy (Mar 5, 2008)

You can go 2 ways. The least expensive is about $100 bucks for the likes of Behringer that connects with a 1/8". It's got phantom power (2), as I recall 4 stereo 1/4" jack inputs, and 99 effects (FX). For about another 50 bucks you can go with a similar mixer but with USB connection. From there - the sky is the limit. I've been using the 1/8" mixer for a while and it works great. Of course my hearing is bit fried so I'm not the best judge there. It opens up GB in all it's splender and makes a great hobby system. 
Have fun.
F


----------



## angusf (Dec 23, 2004)

Beware: M-Audio USB devices have not been updated with drivers for Leopard 10.5.2. I just had to start over with Tiger (Not complaining... had plenty of issues with Leopard that I'm happy to leave behind for now. ie: AirDisk) to make my M-Audio Fast Track Pro work with OSX. 
They have beta drivers available for their firewire products though.
Fine pieces of machinery, despite the lack of drivers right now.


----------

